# Chernobyl wildlife



## Jayman (Apr 11, 2012)

Just found this article about the wildlife in the Cheynobel exclusion zone and thought it made interesting reading

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/wildlife-thriving-after-chernobyl’s-nuclear-disaster-–-study.html


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 11, 2012)

There's a good documentary on chernobyl wOlves on YouTube too. I saw a pack a couple of weeks back, but luckily I was in a vehicle. 
There are even bear and zebra in the zone. But luckily I've only ever run into wild horses. 
There's a lot of storks, which have even become a symbol for Chernobyl, and the catfish in the lake are expectedto live for 80 years. 
Humans are a way bigger threat to wildlife than radiation is. 
Cheers for sharing!


----------

